# Warm water collection...is it still worth it?



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello...
Since i am looking at my own place soon and still have all these diy ideas in my head i was wondering if it is still worth it to do hot water collection on roof or not since the Solar electric got so "cheap" last years...
I know that my 20 Panels a 175 watts will not be enough for the house even on peak sun, but is adding more Photovoltaik better than adding Solar thermal later?!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

My thoughts are, you had better have a stout roof if you want to heat water up there.... worth it is a relative term. On demand propane hot water was a better offgrid option for me personally, ymmv


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Solar thermal can still be done cheaper than PV heating, but they are a lot closer than just a few years ago. It's to the point that many feel the extra maintenance needed for thermal is not worth it. If you're a person that wishes to be active in your system then Solar thermal may be for you. If you wish to be more passive and just let it happen then I'd say PV would be the best for you.

WWW


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Kinda apples and oranges.....
Many be both....in time.

You need to do a cost analysis.
Check out Home Power Magazine.
https://www.homepower.com/

We did, answer was....Neither....
Far better off to invest in insulation....will make your energy needs much less ...and doesn't break down, and last longer.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

A lot of the answer depends on your location.
If you get plenty of Sun year round and not much snow or below freezing temperatures, there can be some gains from solar water heating.

If it's often cloudy and your roof is buried with heavy snowfall it won't be worth the effort.

Either way I'd want a gas back up system for both heat and hot water.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello...It is a south facing property/Roof and we get a lot of snow...and New Jersey...at least this year was pretty much not without rain for a day so far...So i think i will skip the Warm Water approach and get me back on the Photovoltaic subject...
Thx so far...


----------

